# Goiti Yamauchi forced out of Bellator 139 bout with Pat Curran



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Following Goiti Yamauchi’s withdrawal from Bellator 139, former featherweight champion Pat Curran has a new opponent for the June 26 card.
> 
> Officials today announced Emmanuel Sanchez (10-1 MMA, 2-0 BMMA) has replaced Yamauchi (18-2 MMA, 4-1 BMMA) and now fights Curran (20-7 MMA, 10-4 BMMA) on the event’s main card.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMAForum and no one has mentioned that Bobby Cooper is fighting on this card? Weird.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bobby 'Super Duper' Cooper. Love it.


----------

